# Rowdie free football predictions



## tommmm (Dec 8, 2021)

The weekend is coming and with it great opportunities for the punters. Mathematical football predictions are powered by science and show some decent results. Our picks are:
Willem II vs SC Cambuur Predictions 10/12/2021​https://rowdie.co.uk/fixtures/18126652/2021-12-10-19-00-willem-ii-vs-sc-cambuur (Away win value 24.29%)

De Graafschap vs Helmond Sport Predictions 10/12/2021​https://rowdie.co.uk/fixtures/18127296/2021-12-10-19-00-de-graafschap-vs-helmond-sport (Away win value 35.61%)

Rijeka vs Gorica Predictions 11/12/2021​https://rowdie.co.uk/fixtures/18133265/2021-12-11-16-05-rijeka-vs-gorica (Away win value 20.06%)

Lokomotiv Sofia 1929 vs CSKA Sofia Predictions 12/02/2022​https://rowdie.co.uk/fixtures/18193478/2022-02-12-00-00-lokomotiv-sofia-1929-vs-cska-sofia (Home win value 92.83%)

Manchester United vs Young Boys Predictions 08/12/2021​https://rowdie.co.uk/fixtures/18395621/2021-12-08-20-00-manchester-united-vs-young-boys (Under 2.5 value 28.46%

See the full list of mathematical football predictions


----------



## Varlamov (Dec 13, 2021)

I am now interested in gambling, and I want to open my own casino, but I need someone to write software for this. Does anyone know where I can find such a person?


----------



## tommmm (Dec 14, 2021)

Varlamov said:


> I am now interested in gambling, and I want to open my own casino, but I need someone to write software for this. Does anyone know where I can find such a person?


My advice is not to do that. You have to have experience in an online casino to be able to open your own


----------



## BettingKing (Dec 14, 2021)

4 out of 5 won. What a great result? How do you do that?


----------

